# Free Lindeburg FE Review Manual



## Krakosky (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 1st, 2nd and 3rd edition of Lindeburg's FE Review Manual. The 1st and 3rd editions are in like new condition and have never been used. The 2nd edition is in good condition and contains some highlighting and writing.

I also have the 8th edition of the NCEES Supplied Reference Book which is in good condition.

I am giving these books away for free. I've passed the FE and the PE and have no need for them anymore. Send me a PM if interested. Like I said, I'm giving the books away for free and will even pay for shipping.


----------



## CuteFatBear (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I am new for the FE. I am very interested in your FE Review Manual. Can I contact you with detail information? My email is [email protected] Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 15, 2012)

I just gave away the 3rd edition but still have the 1st and 2nd. Send me a message on here if you want more information or are interested in one of them. I also have a copy of the NCEES supplied reference handbook (8th edition).


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 17, 2012)

This is very nice of you Krakosky.

I gave away an EIT book for free once but it was 1.) 15 years old and 2.) I asked the buyer to pay shipping. So, now I feel like a big jerk.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha. I somehow acquired 3 of these and figured it was time they found better homes. Usually I'm too lazy to try and sell things I no longer want on eBay or Craigslist and just end up giving them away to salvation army or some place similar.


----------



## gte636i (Jul 18, 2012)

Agreed, very nice of you.

But, in case you didn't know, Amazon has a nice book buy back program. They'll give you a value online, if you agree, they pay the shipping and credit your account once they receive the book. All you have to do is print the shipping label, slap it on the box and drop it off at the nearest usps, fedex, or ups location. I'm the same way, usually too lazy to deal with the hassle of selling books on ebay.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention I also have the NCEES FE review questions and sample exam with the mechanical specific afternoon section.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 24, 2012)

Bumping this thread...


----------



## bestofalis (Jul 25, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Bumping this thread...


Could I please get the books along with the reference handbook, I am due to take the exam in October.


----------



## bestofalis (Jul 25, 2012)

Please email me at [email protected].com

Thanks


----------

